# Europe



## rosebud5 (Mar 7, 2009)

If you have traveled to Europe, what is your favorite place and why? I particularily like Italy and Scotland. Both very unique and not a lot of similarity. I like Scotland because of the history, castles, highlands, loch-ness, etc. I like Italy because of the food, wine, women, scenery and above all, the language is so cool.

ciao


----------



## mav (Mar 8, 2009)

Bavaria... the scenery still takes my breath away no matter how many times I see it.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 8, 2009)

YES!! I agree. I've been to Garmisch, Oberammergau, Munich, Nuernberg, Chiemsee, Berschesgaden. Worked for the Army in Europe for 9 years. It is a beautiful place.


----------



## mav (Mar 8, 2009)

Rosebud, we are heading back there again this June and I can't wait! We go almost every year {can't get enough}. We also love Fussen, Hohenschwangau, Ettal, Ramsau, Maria Gern and many other spots. We drove all over the Obersalzberg this past summer and came across another exquisite town! Can't remember the name of it BUT we will be spending a day there again this year.  The town  had a gorgeous small white church, and is somewhere in the Obersalzberg.  
   What do you think of the awful Intercontinental Hotel up in  the mountains?? We were horrified when the General Walker Hotel was torn down and a parking lot put in it's place, but the Intercontinental  Hotel definitely is out of place in that beautiful area. 
   On Friday mornings in Berchtesgaden in the little shopping area a man comes and makes homemade sugar donuts that are to die for! He is only there until about 12 or 12:30, but he doesn't come if it is a very hot day or raining. Everyone is lined up for those donuts including us! I dream about them when I come home! 
    And we ALWAYS have to pack a few things and leave most of our luggage at the timeshare we are at and head to Hohenschwangau for a few nights. I dream of that too. We stay at the Cafe Hotel Mueller and get a room looking up at the gold castle, Hohenschwangau, my favorite.  It is all lit up at night and I love to walk around the small town when the castles close and the tourists go home. haha.
    We also like to hang out in Austria. We actually own 2 timeshare weeks in Austria, and they are the only ones we rarely  trade.  Love the place! DH wants to live there.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 9, 2009)

My top choice would be the Czech Republic - castles, historic buildings, cheap and good beer, friendly people, and lower prices than western Europe. Next would be the Baltics, particularly Estonia, for largely the same reasons.  All of these countries still use their own national currencies, as well, a welcome break from the bland, boring monopoly-money euro.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 9, 2009)

Anywhere but particularly London and Amsterdam. Too many things to see and do and I doubt I will run out of new experiences even after at least 20 visits to London and about 10 to Amsterdam.

I also enjoy driving through Germany, especially along the Rhine and stopping when and where the whim strikes. Additionally, a mix of Autobahn and mountain roads makes a great trip.:whoopie: 

Cheers


----------



## MaryH (Mar 10, 2009)

I like London for the theatre, Paris and Lyon for the food and wine and Prague for the architecture and good beer.  But I may be biased since I have lived in London, Paris and Prague.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bavaria*

Mav

Haven't been to Germany in 10 years, but have the fondest memories. We use to luv going into Munich and visit the HaufBrau house. Been to the Eagles nest at least half dozen times. Stayed mostly in Garimisch or Bertchesgaden when we visited there. The alps, bavarian style houses and since you like Hohenschwangau, if I remember, Neuschwanstein is close by.

Try Nurenberg at Christmas is you ever get the opportunity.


----------

